# Certification



## Conservit (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys...new to bow hunting. From what I understand to get a bow-tag you need a certification. 
Looking for some ideas of how to study for the test? where does one begin? :-?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

i would probably just go to your fish and game area and ask them for any info and all the regs on bow hunting and that should help.


----------



## mmhoium (Jun 16, 2009)

Being a SD resident, we have to take the NBEF test for a license (at least for people born in my birth year; don't know about older). They have an excellent program for instruction. Just head over to their site, select your state as SD and you can look at the study material for the test and even take the practice test. All bowhunters should know the information contained there. PM me if you need more help finding the site.


----------



## Conservit (Mar 25, 2009)

mmhoium said:


> Being a SD resident, we have to take the NBEF test for a license (at least for people born in my birth year; don't know about older). They have an excellent program for instruction. Just head over to their site, select your state as SD and you can look at the study material for the test and even take the practice test. All bowhunters should know the information contained there. PM me if you need more help finding the site.


Thanks for the help guys! :beer: Got my certification completed and am excited to give it a go this year. Good luck to all


----------

